# How much do you spend on packaging/labels?



## Soap Sista Sally

While there are thousands of ideas of how to create labels and packaging, how much should one budget?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Keep it simple. When you give soap away, you're giving them the soap. Sure, it's better when it looks nice, but you're not selling it to them and so it's silly to go over the top with it and make it all too expensive to be a viable hobby. 

Personally, I have a template which I adjust for new recipes and save for regular recipes. 5 or so on an A4 sheet, cut them out using a guillotine and wrap a soap when I give it away. Costs were time to get it set up, then a sheet of A4 paper and a bit of toner for 5 bars - essentially nothing.


----------



## Teri Collins

I use parchment paper, run landscape bands on the computer, cut 4 bands per sheet, run yarn through punched holes & tie it off..probably about .03 cents per bar, maybe.  My yarn is from WalMart and is a 500 yard skein with 4 strands, I separate it & now I have 1000 yards of yarn.  Really cheap..


----------



## Lin19687

I do the same as @The Efficacious Gentleman .  But didn't even start to do that until I was selling.  And even then I have changed it twice


----------



## dixiedragon

Teri Collins said:


> I use parchment paper, run landscape bands on the computer, cut 4 bands per sheet, run yarn through punched holes & tie it off..probably about .03 cents per bar, maybe.  My yarn is from WalMart and is a 500 yard skein with 4 strands, I separate it & now I have 1000 yards of yarn.  Really cheap..


That sounds interesting! Picture?

I think of you are giving your soap away for fun, (vs giving out samples to try to start/build a business), packing isn't necessary. But it is nice to keep the soap fresh and clean - soap likes to attract dust, hair, etc! You can do something simple and cheap - Costco sells boxes of deli wax paper. Cut them in half along the crease and it's just the right size for my bar of soap. (yours may be bigger or smaller.) Or put them in bags like this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JXZ418K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## MadTeddyBear

I'm using black kraft paper rolls and cutting to size with wide labels that wrap around the entire bar. That comes out to about 11 cents each per bar in the quantities I bought.  Scaling up to bigger rolls and more label sheets could drop it down to about 3-4 cents each.

It's a bit more than most, but I think it has a nice clean professional look to it.


----------



## DeeAnna

Until you decide what packaging you want to use, you can't make a budget. Do you prefer champagne? Or beer? Got to narrow it down first.


----------



## Rogue-Soaper

dixiedragon said:


> I think of you are giving your soap away for fun, (vs giving out samples to try to start/build a business), packing isn't necessary. But it is nice to keep the soap fresh and clean - soap likes to attract dust, hair, etc! You can do something simple and cheap - Costco sells boxes of deli wax paper. Cut them in half along the crease and it's just the right size for my bar of soap. (yours may be bigger or smaller.) Or put them in bags like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JXZ418K/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


Great idea, I think I will try it.  I do not sell soap, just give it away to my friends, and to a local abused women shelter.  I am always looking for packaging ideas.


----------



## cmzaha

I use 4x6 inkjet labels and shrink wrap 4x6 bags which costs me a total of 2 cents. Add in a little ink using an Epson tank. BTW I love my Epson tank and I print a lot of labels. I am going on close to a year with this printer and have yet to refill any of the colors. My labels are heaving on black and have not even replaced it. This is so much less expensive than using my older Oki that will only take Avery labels. I now pay 28.99 for 5000 labels versus 139.82. Big difference


----------



## jcandleattic

Since I sell, I do put a packaging budget into my business. I don't sell a lot, but what I do make throughout the year I usually by the end of the year have sold out. I budget $100 USD a year on packaging, and most times come in under budget. On the rare years I go over, I take the leftover form prior years to cover that year's costs. 

For my soap labels, I outsource and have the recipe labels printed for me. (Much easier) but print the name of the soap that I attached to the recipe label myself. All other labels I print myself, but I do shrink wrap all of my soaps, so there is a cost there as well.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I sell as well and packaging and labels are my favorite part of soaping lol I use a cotton muslin bag and print my labels 12 to a sheet with a laser printer...costs me .14 per bar for the materials but the time to package is where my costs were going because it would take forever. Designing, printing, cutting and when I would shrink wrap would take a long time. Now that I slip my soap into a bag and have a sticky label, things go much faster.


----------



## amd

2-4cents per bar. I sell, so it's more cost effective for me to buy shrink bands and sticker labels in bulk. It also makes it easier to watch for sales too. When I first started I used paper bands, which were cheap, but a huge time suck for me to create and cut. (I has no skillz)


----------



## Cal43

amd said:


> 2-4cents per bar. I sell, so it's more cost effective for me to buy shrink bands and sticker labels in bulk. It also makes it easier to watch for sales too. When I first started I used paper bands, which were cheap, but a huge time suck for me to create and cut. (I has no skillz)


I beg to differ. If you have no skills, you wouldn’t be a Soaper. Let just say you haven’t tackled that particular skill “Yet.” But it’s coming


----------



## shunt2011

I do the same as amd.  Thinking of investing in a shrink wrap system but not totally sold on it.  I find wrapping them very therapeutic. I am in the process of finishing up 400 bars of soap.  I am in the process of redesigning my labels though.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

I buy Georgia-Pacific card stock from Office Max. White 110 - 150 sheets - 8.5" x 11". I print 3 cigar band type labels per sheet. 3 X 150 sheets = 450 labels. The bands fit around the bars perfectly with the ends open for sniffing. I don't remember how much I pay for the card stock, but it comes to about 3¢ per cigar band.


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

Zany_in_CO said:


> I buy Georgia-Pacific card stock from Office Max. White 110 - 150 sheets - 8.5" x 11". I print 3 cigar band type labels per sheet. 3 X 150 sheets = 450 labels. The bands fit around the bars perfectly with the ends open for sniffing. I don't remember how much I pay for the card stock, but it comes to about 3¢ per cigar band.
> View attachment 36931


I noticed that when you have added your ingredients you haven’t used the INCI name for your oils? I am new to soap making and was under the impression that you had to do this, I may be confused about this do you list them somewhere else? Sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

There are different rules in different places........


----------



## shunt2011

@Cherrydene soapy   In the US as long as it's just soap you can just list the ingredients.  Once it crosses over into cosmetics you need to us inci and standard name in ()


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

Thank you I think in the UK we have to include the INCI full name. Please correct if I am wrong anyone in the UK x


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Cherrydene soapy said:


> Thank you I think in the UK we have to include the INCI full name. Please correct if I am wrong anyone in the UK x


Only if you are labelling. And your safety assessor will tell you how to label, if selling.


----------



## Amy78130

I invested in a paper cutter and it has helped tremendously!! I designed a template that has my logo and info on the sides of the bar, and a spots that line up with the front for the name and back of the bar for ingredients. So all I have to do is fill in the blanks, print and cut! It’s definitely been worth the time I spent designing my label. I use Canva to design and it’s free to use!


----------



## Cherrydene soapy

Amy78130 said:


> I invested in a paper cutter and it has helped tremendously!! I designed a template that has my logo and info on the sides of the bar, and a spots that line up with the front for the name and back of the bar for ingredients. So all I have to do is fill in the blanks, print and cut! It’s definitely been worth the time I spent designing my label. I use Canva to design and it’s free to use!


Lovely


----------



## MGM

shunt2011 said:


> @Cherrydene soapy   In the US as long as it's just soap you can just list the ingredients.  Once it crosses over into cosmetics you need to us inci and standard name in ()


Except....didn't we have this discussion about how you need to either list before (oils + lye) or after (sodium cocoate, sodium tallowate)? From my reading of this ingredient list, it should come with a spoon.....


----------



## Sultana

Best practice is to always use the INCI names. One it is more professional and two if you wholesale some of those accounts could be in States where the requirements are different. It saves you from having to have different labels.


----------



## shunt2011

MGM said:


> Except....didn't we have this discussion about how you need to either list before (oils + lye) or after (sodium cocoate, sodium tallowate)? From my reading of this ingredient list, it should come with a spoon.....



Here you don’t even have to label.  How things are labeled will depend on where someone lives.  I list what goes into the pot.  Everyone needs to read up on requirements.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I noticed that when you have added your ingredients you haven’t used the INCI name for your oils? I am new to soap making and was under the impression that you had to do this, I may be confused about this do you list them somewhere else? Sorry for all the questions xx


Good question, Cherry!
Yep. The rules for soap are different from those that apply to other bath and body products like lotion. You have options. I prefer listing the oils by common name rather than the INCI nomenclature because that's what I and my customers like... we want to know what's in the bar.

BTW, *SoapCalc* gives the INCI -- if you want to check it out, look in the upper right corner of the "View" page.


----------



## Deadgroovy

Cherrydene soapy said:


> Thank you I think in the UK we have to include the INCI full name. Please correct if I am wrong anyone in the UK x


Correct
Ingredients need to be labelled in descending order of concentration in your final product, using INCI names.


----------



## Amy78130

Zany_in_CO said:


> Good question, Cherry!
> Yep. The rules for soap are different from those that apply to other bath and body products like lotion. You have options. I prefer listing the oils by common name rather than the INCI nomenclature because that's what I and my customers like... we want to know what's in the bar.
> 
> BTW, *SoapCalc* gives the INCI -- if you want to check it out, look in the upper right corner of the "View" page.
> 
> View attachment 36960


My customers like this as well. Glad we’re in the US!


----------



## LaToya

@Teri Collins any pics? this sounds very crafty!

@MadTeddyBear Nice! Pics?


----------



## Soap Sista Sally

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## Teri Collins

I just finished reading a book by Marie Gale titled Soap &  Cosmetic Labeling....what an eye opener of labeling my soap....The do's & don't's on labeling....I never would have thought there was so much to it... Good luck!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Teri Collins said:


> I just finished reading a book by Marie Gale titled Soap &  Cosmetic Labeling


Here's a link to Marie's blog where you can buy the book and to clarify  any questions you may have

*https://www.mariegale.com/​*


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth

Soap Sista Sally said:


> While there are thousands of ideas of how to create labels and packaging, how much should one budget?



Generally when you’re selling the product you want to balance between keeping costs down and achieving a look that works with your branding.

There’s lots of good ideas here. I have tried most everything that people have mentioned and I’m heading towards more professional options because I’ll be selling product as soon as I’ve registered my recipies with health Canada. 

For me I want packaging that stands up to humidity in the bathroom and wet hands. 

I’ve yet to find a home-made option that does that well.

For things like soap labels and wraps you can do this for pennies per unit and go up from there.

I currently use card stock soap wrap labels from creative labels and laser print them myself. 

Cost is $0.35 / label 

This is ok because soap labels and wraps are discarded but for my lotions and deodorants I pay up to 3 dollars per unit. It’s expensive but I see no way around it


----------



## Amy78130

SoapOfTheNorth said:


> Generally when you’re selling the product you want to balance between keeping costs down and achieving a look that works with your branding.
> 
> There’s lots of good ideas here. I have tried most everything that people have mentioned and I’m heading towards more professional options because I’ll be selling product as soon as I’ve registered my recipies with health Canada.
> 
> For me I want packaging that stands up to humidity in the bathroom and wet hands.
> 
> I’ve yet to find a home-made option that does that well.
> 
> For things like soap labels and wraps you can do this for pennies per unit and go up from there.
> 
> I currently use card stock soap wrap labels from creative labels and laser print them myself.
> 
> Cost is $0.35 / label
> 
> This is ok because soap labels and wraps are discarded but for my lotions and deodorants I pay up to 3 dollars per unit. It’s expensive but I see no way around it


I print on cardstock and then laminate them with laminating sheets. It's a pretty inexpensive option to waterproof the labels.. I'm now looking into some eco friendly options, like printing on water soluable paper. Just wash it down the drain!


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth

amd said:


> 2-4cents per bar. I sell, so it's more cost effective for me to buy shrink bands and sticker labels in bulk. It also makes it easier to watch for sales too. When I first started I used paper bands, which were cheap, but a huge time suck for me to create and cut. (I has no skillz)


You can get perforated soap wraps from here. Their costs are reasonable and you don't have to cut anything.



Amy78130 said:


> I print on cardstock and then laminate them with laminating sheets. It's a pretty inexpensive option to waterproof the labels.. I'm now looking into some eco friendly options, like printing on water soluable paper. Just wash it down the drain!



Does the laminating process make the card stock really firm? Is this for soaps or bottles? (I'm wondering if it would work on bottles)


----------



## Lin19687

As your Biz changes or what 'look" you want and mostly... money to spend.

I just decided to change to Boxes from card stock wrapped soaps for several reasons.
Super good price, my stocking issues both at home and at fairs.
It still is a Recycle product since I do not do plastic and that fits into my look.

If you asked me 3 months ago I would not have used a box


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth

yeah, boxes don't seem to "stick" in my brain as an option and I really like that idea. Boxes look nice and like you say, recycle easily which is ever-more important these days.


----------



## cmzaha

SoapOfTheNorth said:


> Generally when you’re selling the product you want to balance between keeping costs down and achieving a look that works with your branding.
> I currently use card stock soap wrap labels from creative labels and laser print them myself.
> 
> Cost is $0.35 / label
> 
> This is ok because soap labels and wraps are discarded but for my lotions and deodorants I pay up to 3 dollars per unit. It’s expensive but I see no way around it


Weatherproof labels from Avery hold up to moisture, but you do not get creative shapes. I use 2"x 4" weatherproof labels.


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth

I just ordered some of those to try. I got the GWS all weather labels. I can't wait to see how they turn out.

edit: I've been meaning to try these guys but I think they're expensive. Nice products though.
https://www.mpilabels.com


----------



## sudszensoaps

Soap Sista Sally said:


> While there are thousands of ideas of how to create labels and packaging, how much should one budget?



I've used a bunch of different labeling and packaging. I like to design labels using Publisher and printing 4 per page. I also like brown kraft paper with labels I design and stick on. Pretty printed paper with a label is nice too. I tried boxes and didn't really care for it. Some wraps I like more rustic and some more sophisticated. It's almost as fun for me as making the soap. None of these are very expensive, pennies per bar.



Teri Collins said:


> I just finished reading a book by Marie Gale titled Soap &  Cosmetic Labeling....what an eye opener of labeling my soap....The do's & don't's on labeling....I never would have thought there was so much to it... Good luck!!!


Good info in the blog! I always list my ingredients as saponified oils of _____.


----------



## Katina Grimm

Teri Collins said:


> I use parchment paper, run landscape bands on the computer, cut 4 bands per sheet, run yarn through punched holes & tie it off..probably about .03 cents per bar, maybe.  My yarn is from WalMart and is a 500 yard skein with 4 strands, I separate it & now I have 1000 yards of yarn.  Really cheap..


Could you post a picture?


----------



## SoaperForLife

I do a two cigar band wrap - the first band is colorful scrapbook paper and the 2nd is a cream colored band with all my logo and all the info on it.  A few years ago I decided to change my bars so that I could fit more on my craft show display shelves.  Since only the corners are exposed I could get away without using shrink wrap and the customers could smell the bars (but I use shrink wrap anyway).


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth

sudszensoaps said:


> I've used a bunch of different labeling and packaging. I like to design labels using Publisher and printing 4 per page. I also like brown kraft paper with labels I design and stick on. Pretty printed paper with a label is nice too. I tried boxes and didn't really care for it. Some wraps I like more rustic and some more sophisticated. It's almost as fun for me as making the soap. None of these are very expensive, pennies per bar.
> 
> 
> Good info in the blog! I always list my ingredients as saponified oils of _____.



I love the Kraft labels... I find they don't hold up well in bathrooms.. the ink fades and comes off over time.. what has your experience been?


----------



## dalewaite48

Smoky Bay



__ dalewaite48
__ Apr 18, 2019





I wrap my with Kraft paper and then put a transparent label over the top of it.  I just started doing this way a month or so ago.  I used to print right onto the Kraft paper and then pre-crease the paper to match the soap size, but found many times the crease to not always come out where it needed to on the soap.  Now I don't  crease them at all, I just lay my soap onto the Kraft paper and crease it as I wrap the bar.  Then I attach my pre-printed transparent label to Kraft paper.  I makes for a nice clean looking label that always comes out perfectly where it needs to lay onto the soap.  The Kraft wrap cost about $.20 cents per label and the transparent label cost $0.062 cents per label so ends up being about 26 cents per bar of soap.


----------



## Lin19687

SoapOfTheNorth said:


> I love the Kraft labels... I find they don't hold up well in bathrooms.. the ink fades and comes off over time.. what has your experience been?


How long are you talking about it being in the bathroom out in the open?  I think most people put them in a Linen closet.  I have not had any issues with kraft paper printed on.


----------



## cmzaha

sudszensoaps said:


> I've used a bunch of different labeling and packaging. I like to design labels using Publisher and printing 4 per page. I also like brown kraft paper with labels I design and stick on. Pretty printed paper with a label is nice too. I tried boxes and didn't really care for it. Some wraps I like more rustic and some more sophisticated. It's almost as fun for me as making the soap. None of these are very expensive, pennies per bar.
> 
> Good info in the blog! I always list my ingredients as saponified oils of _____.


As far as FDA goes saponified oil of ..... does not work, they do not recognize the term Saponified Coconut Oil, etc. If you want to list what comes out of the pot which is the sapoinified oil of  comes into play you would use the saponified term of the oils such as sodium palmate for palm and sodium Olivate for Olive Oil. Problem with labeling out the pot is the fact none of use know exactly what is still intact after saponification such as how much glycerin is in the bar of soap. So this leaves the best way to label is to use either the INCI method or the common name method. I used to use INCI but years ago changed to common names, in descending order.

As for using just bands they can loosen up so much over time you end up having to relable. I can take a heat gun with me and quickly tighten up shrink wrap soaps when at a market. I will say I have never lost a sale using shrink and I sell at a very diversified market at a large hospital.


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> How long are you talking about it being in the bathroom out in the open?  I think most people put them in a Linen closet.  I have not had any issues with kraft paper printed on.



But not everyone has a linen closet.  In fact, I didn't have one for years and years.  I believe this house is the first house I've owned with a linen closet (and it is upstairs, whereas our master bath is downstairs, a good distance away, so the soap in the bathroom is in the cupboard under the sink.)


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene Mine too.  I don't remember having any issue with soap under the sink......... unless it got wet 
That was why I asked how long left out.  Just curious why "ink fades and comes off over time" meant.


----------



## Andrew

for soap that I do not make regularly or soap I am giving away I use these.  For the other soap, I put them in a kraft box and then put on a full wrap around label.  That is significantly more expensive, but stores and ships well.


----------



## earlene

Lin19687 said:


> @earlene Mine too.  I don't remember having any issue with soap under the sink......... unless it got wet
> That was why I asked how long left out.  Just curious why "ink fades and comes off over time" meant.



I assume (not being the person this happened to) that it may be the quality of the ink in combination with the texture of the paper.  In my experience laser printers create a better quality than ink jet printers, and I have had inkjet ink smear or wear off of rough paper quite easily during handling.


----------



## dixiedragon

I like to cover my labels with clear tape to waterproof them myself. I looked at the water resistant labels on Online Labels and it was a huge price jump from the basic paper label to a waterproof label. I've gotten super picky about the tape I buy, though. The tape at dollar stores is terrible and just shreds. Measure the tape against the tube - some brands are just a TOUCH wider.


----------



## Andrew

earlene said:


> I assume (not being the person this happened to) that it may be the quality of the ink in combination with the texture of the paper.  In my experience laser printers create a better quality than ink jet printers, and I have had inkjet ink smear or wear off of rough paper quite easily during handling.


ink vs toner IMHO toner wins


----------



## sudszensoaps

cmzaha said:


> As far as FDA goes saponified oil of ..... does not work, they do not recognize the term Saponified Coconut Oil, etc. If you want to list what comes out of the pot which is the sapoinified oil of  comes into play you would use the saponified term of the oils such as sodium palmate for palm and sodium Olivate for Olive Oil. Problem with labeling out the pot is the fact none of use know exactly what is still intact after saponification such as how much glycerin is in the bar of soap. So this leaves the best way to label is to use either the INCI method or the common name method. I used to use INCI but years ago changed to common names, in descending order.
> 
> As for using just bands they can loosen up so much over time you end up having to relable. I can take a heat gun with me and quickly tighten up shrink wrap soaps when at a market. I will say I have never lost a sale using shrink and I sell at a very diversified market at a large hospital.


I've listed ingredients in descending order as well, but have taken the ' saponified oils of ____' idea from other soaps I have purchased. People don't understand when sodium hydroxide is listed as an ingredient. Since I don't claim any properties on my soap no one really cares. I only give them to friends and family. I have used shrink wrap, back when I sold. I find it does not lend itself to the natural vibe of hand crafted soap. To each their own, no two styles alike.


----------



## Bladesmith

Yeah, I have seen the saponified oils of ___ from some pretty big companies. I was trying to figure out if that was okay. Seems like it is?

For example, Zum bar does it.


----------



## earlene

And do people know what saponified oil means?


----------



## Susie

99% of the population does not know what saponified means.  The rest of us are soapers or in the chemistry fields.  I use plain names of what goes in the pot.  I do use *no sodium hydroxide remains in soap at the bottom on my bars I sell.  For friends and family, I don't.  Nor do I bother with weights.  Only when it has to be legal do I bother.

I just got started shrink wrapping, LOVE IT!!!  I still print labels on my home printer on colored stock and cut by hand to put under the shrink wrap.  I am desperately trying to fix that, but I can't justify the expense yet.  The soap has to bring in enough money for the added expense of labels and professional printing.  Not to mention that I have so many different scents right now that it would not be easy to have 48 different labels created.


----------



## sudszensoaps

Susie said:


> 99% of the population does not know what saponified means.  The rest of us are soapers or in the chemistry fields.  I use plain names of what goes in the pot.  I do use *no sodium hydroxide remains in soap at the bottom on my bars I sell.  For friends and family, I don't.  Nor do I bother with weights.  Only when it has to be legal do I bother.
> 
> I just got started shrink wrapping, LOVE IT!!!  I still print labels on my home printer on colored stock and cut by hand to put under the shrink wrap.  I am desperately trying to fix that, but I can't justify the expense yet.  The soap has to bring in enough money for the added expense of labels and professional printing.  Not to mention that I have so many different scents right now that it would not be easy to have 48 different labels created.


Susie, you get a cutter instead of using scissors, office supply stores have them. You could create your own stick on label with a Xyron. You could buy Avery stick on labels and use their on line program for labels. Incredibly inexpensive options.


----------



## earlene

Susie said:


> 99% of the population does not know what saponified means.  The rest of us are soapers or in the chemistry fields.  I use plain names of what goes in the pot.  I do use *no sodium hydroxide remains in soap at the bottom on my bars I sell.  For friends and family, I don't.  Nor do I bother with weights.  Only when it has to be legal do I bother.
> 
> I just got started shrink wrapping, LOVE IT!!!  I still print labels on my home printer on colored stock and cut by hand to put under the shrink wrap.  I am desperately trying to fix that, but I can't justify the expense yet.  The soap has to bring in enough money for the added expense of labels and professional printing.  Not to mention that I have so many different scents right now that it would not be easy to have 48 different labels created.



Agreed. 

Regarding hand cutting your labels.   My MIL used to have a stamping hobby & when she gave it up, I got her paper cutting/trimming tools.  Walmart and many other places that sell crafting stuff sell them.  I notice they are not all that cheap, but not as expensive as the old-fashioned office supply style paper cutters.  Anyway, if you know anyone who stamps (card making and that sort of thing) maybe they might have a spare they could give you in trade for some soap.

Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## Susie

Just got that and decided I was never using scissors again to cut labels.  WONDERFUL tool for OCD soapers!  Nice straight lines, no weird shapes.


----------



## sudszensoaps

earlene said:


> And do people know what saponified oil means?


No, but they don't like or understand 'lye' or 'sodium hydroxide' either.


----------



## sudszensoaps

dalewaite48 said:


> Smoky Bay
> 
> 
> 
> __ dalewaite48
> __ Apr 18, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wrap my with Kraft paper and then put a transparent label over the top of it.  I just started doing this way a month or so ago.  I used to print right onto the Kraft paper and then pre-crease the paper to match the soap size, but found many times the crease to not always come out where it needed to on the soap.  Now I don't  crease them at all, I just lay my soap onto the Kraft paper and crease it as I wrap the bar.  Then I attach my pre-printed transparent label to Kraft paper.  I makes for a nice clean looking label that always comes out perfectly where it needs to lay onto the soap.  The Kraft wrap cost about $.20 cents per label and the transparent label cost $0.062 cents per label so ends up being about 26 cents per bar of soap.


Looks great!!


----------



## MGM

shunt2011 said:


> Here you don’t even have to label.  How things are labeled will depend on where someone lives.  I list what goes into the pot.  Everyone needs to read up on requirements.


Sure, but if you DO list ingredients, aren't you supposed to l list them all? You don't just pick and choose what you list?


----------



## shunt2011

MGM said:


> Sure, but if you DO list ingredients, aren't you supposed to l list them all? You don't just pick and choose what you list?



I list everything that goes in the soap.  Oils, butters, lye, SL, milk, micas and fragrance. I list in order from most to least.


----------



## Susie

I list everything also.  Even on giveaway soaps for friends and family that I do not have to.  I understand that I don't "have to", but morally I do.  I would never buy soap that did not have ingredients, so I assume everyone is that way.  And you never know if someone is going to give a bar away.  So someone might be allergic to an ingredient.  It just helps me sleep at night.


----------



## earlene

Per


Susie said:


> I list everything also.  Even on giveaway soaps for friends and family that I do not have to.  I understand that I don't "have to", but morally I do.  I would never buy soap that did not have ingredients, so I assume everyone is that way.  And you never know if someone is going to give a bar away.  So someone might be allergic to an ingredient.  It just helps me sleep at night.




Exactly!   

My SIL told me that for her Christmas swap with her new fiber group (something to do with her weaving hobby) she planned to put together a gift set of some of the soaps I have given her.  She was asking what kind of container would be appropriate (i.e.; tin or basket, etc.).  I was taken aback at first, but then chose to take it as a compliment.  But of course, now I realize I may be giving them too much soap because they have more than they can use.  Still, it occurred to me to go take a closer look at the labels on the soaps I had given her.  I even considered taking some back and re-labeling them, but did not do so because that's a good 2000 miles away from home.


----------



## melinda48

earlene said:


> I assume (not being the person this happened to) that it may be the quality of the ink in combination with the texture of the paper.  In my experience laser printers create a better quality than ink jet printers, and I have had inkjet ink smear or wear off of rough paper quite easily during handling.


The new inkjet inks are very durable. I used inkjet printers years ago and found the inks ran, smeared, misbehaved. We bought a new inkjet printer last year and while I generally use my laser printer for my labels, I do use the inkjet printer for a couple of our unique soaps with no problems.


----------



## sudszensoaps

I use only a laser printer. I used a laser printer when I had a wine labeling business, and it's the only thing that doesn't run.


----------



## MGM

shunt2011 said:


> I list everything that goes in the soap.  Oils, butters, lye, SL, milk, micas and fragrance. I list in order from most to least.


Right, but Zany left out any reference to lye. That's why, in my original msg, I said that judging by the ingredient list, I would expect it to come with a spoon...
I know ingredients aren't required, but if you do list them, you should be accurate, no?


----------



## earlene

melinda48 said:


> The new inkjet inks are very durable. I used inkjet printers years ago and found the inks ran, smeared, misbehaved. We bought a new inkjet printer last year and while I generally use my laser printer for my labels, I do use the inkjet printer for a couple of our unique soaps with no problems.



Technology just keeps on giving us new and better stuff.   I don't know when I will be replacing my printers, but surely it will happen sometime in the next decade or so.  When I do, I am looking forward to all the bells & whistles I can afford, as long as they are something I will use.

Also one of these days, I might actually look at how much money I do spend on labelling my hobby (not a business) soaps.  But I know the initial set up costs would have to include the cost of my impulse sealer, the DeWalt heat gun, both of which were quite an investment for a hobbyist.  The printer, I already had, but when it gets replaced, it will probably be primarily for printing soap labels as we don't print a lot of pages of anything else anymore.  That would have to be factored in. 

The cost of paper and other embellishments do add up over time.  I've used burlap, ribbons, and all kinds of fancy papers, but tend to buy them at reduced pricing whenever I can.  I have quite a collection.

I have yet to actually invest in soap boxes, although I did buy a couple dozen once at a de-stash & sort of liked using them.  But they were so plain, I still added embellishments.  So I have not been tempted to buy soap boxes due to the added expense.  I have considered making my own with paper, but only gave it a try once and wasn't thrilled with the result.  

Some folks wrap their soaps in fabric, which is kind of cute, but the soap inside isn't visible, so I haven't given that much thought.  Maybe one day I will if I decide to do something with the fabric I still have besides quilting.


----------



## Lin19687

@earlene I bought boxes.  WAY easier, but it depends on what kind of look you are looking for.
You still need to label the box so there is that.


----------



## lissa

MGM said:


> Right, but Zany left out any reference to lye. That's why, in my original msg, I said that judging by the ingredient list, I would expect it to come with a spoon...
> I know ingredients aren't required, but if you do list them, you should be accurate, no?



my understanding of the labeling requirements in the US is that soap that is intended for washing is not required to be labeled at all.    soap that is intended for a cosmetic or medicinal purpose DOES require labeling.

that being said, even though no label is required, it is permitted.   if we choose to label, we need to follow specific guidelines.    ingredients must be listed from highest to lowest quantity, and must be worded using the scientific name of each ingredient.    we can list what goes into the pot, or what comes out of the pot  (oils and lye  OR saponified oil of whatever), but not a combination thereof.      many people choose to list what comes out of the pot in order to avoid using the words lye or sodium hydroxide,  but either way is correct.


----------



## earlene

lissa said:


> my understanding of the labeling requirements in the US is that soap that is intended for washing is not required to be labeled at all.    soap that is intended for a cosmetic or medicinal purpose DOES require labeling.
> 
> that being said, even though no label is required, it is permitted.   if we choose to label, we need to follow specific guidelines.    ingredients must be listed from highest to lowest quantity, and must be worded using the scientific name of each ingredient.    we can list what goes into the pot, or what comes out of the pot  (oils and lye  OR saponified oil of whatever), but not a combination thereof.      many people choose to list what comes out of the pot in order to avoid using the words lye or sodium hydroxide,  but either way is correct.



First, labeling is required per the Federal Trade Commission's Fair Packaging and Labeling Act.  So a label is required for soap in the U.S.  

Edit to clarify:  _Ingredients may be left out for soap that is only soap and not a cosmetic or drug, BUT the other labeling requirements must be met._

Second, Intent is not the only factor which determines the labeling requirements of soap.  There are other factors, such as how the soap is perceived by the public or the customer.  There are common perceptions about certain ingredients that make some soaps cosmetic, or drugs, or both, no matter what the soap maker intends.  AND if the customer does in fact say they are buying a particular soap for cosmetic or medicinal reasons, that will mean the soap should be labeled as such.

BUT for just plain soap without those types of ingredients, the common name and not the scientific name on the ingredients list is still acceptable within the US regulations at this point.

This is a quote from the FTC regulations directly from the US government website:

(3) require that the label on each package of a consumer commodity (other than one which is a food within the meaning of section 321(f) of title 21) bear (A) the common or usual name of such consumer commodity, if any, and (B) in case such consumer commodity consists of two or more ingredients, the common or usual name of each such ingredient listed in order of decreasing predominance, but nothing in this paragraph shall be deemed to require that any trade secret be divulged; or

The URL for the page upon which that is found:

http://uscode.house.gov/view.xhtml?req=granuleid:USC-prelim-title15-chapter39&edition=prelim

FTC Fair Packaging & Labeling Act:  https://www.ftc.gov/enforcement/statutes/fair-packaging-and-labeling-act

Incidentally, if you check your state regulations, you may find the exact same wording in your state regulations as well.  It's in many many state regulations in the US.  So even if the Feds drop that requirement, you still have to follow the laws in the states in which you sell soaps.

More about Common Names by Marie Gale, the foremost expert in the US on labeling requirements for soaps and cosmetics made by folks such as ourselves:

https://www.mariegale.com/what-is-the-common-name/

That could change in the future, of course.  There are bills before Congress addressing some of these things.  One change will be that they are now being called Personal Care Products.

Additionally, there are hazardous ingredients labeling regulations as well, and in some cases, the potential exists wherein soap might be required to include such labeling.  (Example:  soap with toxic substances included as an ingredient. - I have seen people discuss adding turpentine to soap, for example.)

https://www.cpsc.gov/Business--Manufacturing/Business-Education/Business-Guidance/FHSA-Requirements/


----------



## shunt2011

MGM said:


> Right, but Zany left out any reference to lye. That's why, in my original msg, I said that judging by the ingredient list, I would expect it to come with a spoon...
> I know ingredients aren't required, but if you do list them, you should be accurate, no?



I'm sorry, yes you are correct.  Lye should be listed.  I just put Sodium Hydroxide.  In all the years I've been soaping I think I've had 1 or 2 people ask what it is.

I have both an inkjet and laser.  Inkjet always bleeds with just a bit of rain.   I use my laser for all my labels.  On my sugar scrubs I use the waterproof labels and they hold up really well.


----------



## Catscankim

Zany_in_CO said:


> I buy Georgia-Pacific card stock from Office Max. White 110 - 150 sheets - 8.5" x 11". I print 3 cigar band type labels per sheet. 3 X 150 sheets = 450 labels. The bands fit around the bars perfectly with the ends open for sniffing. I don't remember how much I pay for the card stock, but it comes to about 3¢ per cigar band.
> View attachment 36931


I know this is an older post. What app do you use Zany for making these?


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Catscankim said:


> I know this is an older post. What app do you use Zany for making these?


I'm sorry to have to tell you, Cat, that I used an old graphics program called Appleworks that came with my first iMac in 1995. We're talking "older than dirt here". LOL I haven't made cigar bands in quite a while, but when I do, I plan on using a newly installed app called Pages.


----------



## Catscankim

Ok thanks. Im gonna have to play with it. I really like these


----------



## Kasuda

Amy78130 said:


> I invested in a paper cutter and it has helped tremendously!! I designed a template that has my logo and info on the sides of the bar, and a spots that line up with the front for the name and back of the bar for ingredients. So all I have to do is fill in the blanks, print and cut! It’s definitely been worth the time I spent designing my label. I use Canva to design and it’s free to use!


Hello Amy,
Iv been struggling with designing the  label for my soaps on canva. I managed to design a label and saved it. I donot have the paid version. I'm using the free one. 
I designed and saved with the intention of using the same design / format / template ( which ever is the correct word I'm not sure)and just editing the name of the soap each time as my soap recipe will remain the same except the EO and colour changes . 
But I realised I am not able to edit it .. it does not get ungrouped once saved . After many many trials and looking for help online I hit upon your thread . 
Can u please let me know how do u edit it keeping the logo and other text as it is except the main heading to edit.?looking forward.....


----------



## dalewaite48

I purchase blank labels from Onlinelabels.com and then I use their program called Maestro Designer to make my labels.  I can save and change as much as I want and add pictures to my labels also.  I package my labels in Organza fabric bags that tie with a sewn in ribbon.  The label I just lay onto the soap right before sliding the soap into the bag.  This has really worked out great.  The soaps can breath and no more cigar labels getting loose and siding around on the bar of soap.


----------



## Stephd31

dalewaite48 said:


> I purchase blank labels from Onlinelabels.com and then I use their program called Maestro Designer to make my labels.  I can save and change as much as I want and add pictures to my labels also.  I package my labels in Organza fabric bags that tie with a sewn in ribbon.  The label I just lay onto the soap right before sliding the soap into the bag.  This has really worked out great.  The soaps can breath and no more cigar labels getting loose and siding around on the bar of soap.



Wow, that looks really nice. I initially thought all the info from the label was stamped onto the soap. I only figured it out because I zoomed into the picture to see what you were talking about. Really looks great!


----------



## melinda48

Kasuda said:


> Hello Amy,
> Iv been struggling with designing the  label for my soaps on canva. I managed to design a label and saved it. I donot have the paid version. I'm using the free one.
> I designed and saved with the intention of using the same design / format / template ( which ever is the correct word I'm not sure)and just editing the name of the soap each time as my soap recipe will remain the same except the EO and colour changes .
> But I realised I am not able to edit it .. it does not get ungrouped once saved . After many many trials and looking for help online I hit upon your thread .
> Can u please let me know how do u edit it keeping the logo and other text as it is except the main heading to edit.?looking forward.....


I am a long-time Adobe Photoshop and Adobe InDesign user. When I retired, I no longer had access to the application and I find it way too expensive for me to purchase as an individual. For designing labels, I use Affinity Photo and Affinity Publisher. Affinity Photo allows you to create, import, edit graphics and Affinity Publisher is great for actually paying out labels, creating brochures, price lists, etc. They are “one price and done”, unlike Adobe that costs an arm and a leg and then requires payments for updates.


----------



## Stephd31

melinda48 said:


> I am a long-time Adobe Photoshop and Adobe InDesign user. When I retired, I no longer had access to the application and I find it way too expensive for me to purchase as an individual. For designing labels, I use Affinity Photo and Affinity Publisher. Affinity Photo allows you to create, import, edit graphics and Affinity Publisher is great for actually paying out labels, creating brochures, price lists, etc. They are “one price and done”, unlike Adobe that costs an arm and a leg and then requires payments for updates.



I have labels a designer created for me in Adobe. The only way I found to edit the files was to subscribe to Adobe. Would I be able to edit my labels in Affinity instead? I'd love to get rid of that monthly payment. I am not graphically inclined and only use AI for labels.
Thanks!


----------



## melinda48

Zany_in_CO said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you, Cat, that I used an old graphics program called Appleworks that came with my first iMac in 1995. We're talking "older than dirt here". LOL I haven't made cigar bands in quite a while, but when I do, I plan on using a newly installed app called Pages.


Pages is great but for real precise spacing, I prefer Affinity Publisher. It is every bit as good as Adobe InDesign and is far far less expensive and I love it! Affinity also makes Affinity Photo-competitor for Adobe Photoshop. Neither  of these apps require additional expenditures's for updates as Adobe does.


----------

